
Snowden: Governments Using Coronavirus to Build 'Architecture of Oppression' - mindgam3
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bvge5q/snowden-warns-governments-are-using-coronavirus-to-build-the-architecture-of-oppression
======
tastroder
"It seems that [coronavirus] may be the greatest question of the modern era
around civil liberties, around the right to privacy. Yet no one's asking this
question."

Right, no one, just Vice. The only content here is Snowden's last answer, the
rest is an ad for the show. The question of privacy awareness while responding
to covid seem pretty well discussed in my bubble, this article doesn't really
seem to add anything to the conversation.

